# VMware installs ok but has errors, won't run image

## MikeHartman

I've been trying to get this to work off and on for a couple months now and I'm out of ideas, so I'm hoping someone else might have one.

I'm trying to get vmware player running on my laptop (dell latitude e6400). I'm on the 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 kernel.

I've tried installing pretty much every combination of vmware-modules and vmware-player available in portage, both stable and unstable. The stable vmware-modules doesn't seem to want to compile with my kernel, so at the moment I have vmware-modules-1.0.0.23-r1 (unstable) and vmware-player-2.5.2.156735 (stable). This works as well as anything else, which is to say, not great.

When I try to start the vmware service I get a few errors with no details:

```

[ mike@aap-hartman /home/mike 17:21:25 ] sudo /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine communication interface                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Blocking file system                                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                             [ !! ]
```

Then I run /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer, which seems to open ok. Here's the output if you're curious:

```
[ mike@aap-hartman /opt/6S98QJ1.corp.advancestores.com 17:22:58 ] /opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer

Logging to /tmp/vmware-mike/setup-3552.log

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.29-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/misc/vmnet.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Networking Driver.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.29-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/misc/vmblock.ko

supported:      external

version:        1.1.2.0

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Blocking File System

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     36A952359AF7F9880FE17E3

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.29-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload CORE2 

parm:           root:The directory the file system redirects to. (charp)

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/misc/vmci.ko

supported:      external

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (VMCI).

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.29-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/misc/vsock.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

version:        1.0.0.0

description:    VMware Virtual Socket Family

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     FBEE149F5AA7CE4AE22214A

depends:        vmci

vermagic:       2.6.29-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload CORE2 

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/misc/vmmon.ko

supported:      external

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:        

vermagic:       2.6.29-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload CORE2 

```

But when I select and attempt to run an image I get several error popups:

```
Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory. Please make sure that the kernel module 'vmmon' is loaded.
```

```
Failed to initialize monitor device.
```

```
Error while powering on: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to.
```

```
Failed to reply to the dialog: Internal error
```

And of course the image doesn't run. It sounds like the vmmon module wasn't loaded, but lsmod says it is:

```
[ mike@aap-hartman /opt/6S98QJ1.corp.advancestores.com 17:27:12 ] lsmod

Module                  Size    Used by

vmnet                   30044  0 

vmblock                10080  0 

vmci                     38996  0 

vmmon                 56528  0 
```

I've tried several combinations of restarting /etc/init.d/vmware, dbus and hald in various orders because I saw that suggested a lot in various forum postings. I've also tried many versions and combinations of the vmware packages, as I mentioned. I can't find any references to that "/dev/vmmon" error on Google that aren't several years old. And yes, I ran the required "emerge --config vmware" after each install, and made sure all vmware-related files were removed after each uninstall.

I should also mention that the exact same version of vmware-modules and vmware-player is running fine on my server, the only differences being the hardware involved and kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 instead of 2.6.29-gentoo-r5. That says to me that it's a kernel problem. Probably a setting that needs to be fixed, since I've seen posts where other people got it running on 2.6.29-r5 so the version itself shouldn't be the issue. But if there's a kernel setting that affects this I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. All our work stuff is done on linux via various vmware images, so this laptop is about one step up from useless until I get this working.

Mike

P.S. - Here's my emerge --info for anyone who's still reading.

```
[ mike@aap-hartman /opt/6S98QJ1.corp.advancestores.com 17:27:49 ] emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9550_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Jul 2009 02:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="Terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

HOME="/home/mike"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick"

KERNEL="linux"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:hl=44;37:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/mike"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.18/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/kde/3.5/share/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/vmware/player/man"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/opt/vmware/player/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc x86-openbsd ppc-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix x64-solaris amd64-fbsd mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/opt/vmware/player/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SUDO_COMMAND="/usr/bin/emerge -av --info"

SUDO_GID="1000"

SUDO_UID="1000"

SUDO_USER="mike"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java6 jpeg ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

XAUTHORITY="/home/mike/.Xauthority"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/share"

XSESSION="Xfce4"

```

----------

## cach0rr0

I would imagine we'd be getting errors thrown by vmmon when loading the module

I'd do a:

```

rmmod vmmon

modprobe vmmon

dmesg

```

and see if the module throws an error  (dmesg output)

----------

## cach0rr0

 *MikeHartman wrote:*   

>  All our work stuff is done on linux via various vmware images, so this laptop is about one step up from useless until I get this working.
> 
> 

 

I'm hesitant to suggest this, since I know people hate hearing "why not try this other package?" when they've already thought through it and ruled it out as an option, BUT...

Any specific reason to use VMWare Player as opposed to VMWare Server? 

I steer well clear of VMWare Server 2.x, but 1.0.x still runs beautifully for me. 

May not be an option for you, and this long after release may not even be easily done, but thought I'd throw that out there since it too is free, and handles VM's without conversion. Every one of my QA machines was atop Gentoo plus 1.0.x for the longest time.

----------

## MikeHartman

Ok, just tried it. The unload/reload seems to generate no dmesg output at all - the last line continues to be something about my network from earlier today.

Out of curiousity I did a grep to see if there's anything related in there at all and this is what I got:

```
[ mike@aap-hartman /var/log 19:27:41 ] dmesg | grep vm

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf7bfe000 - 0xff3fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.429166] kvm: disabled by bios
```

I don't think any of that is related.

----------

## MikeHartman

Sorry, just noticed the second reply there.

I have no particular tie to Player vs. Server - as you say, they handle the same images. I guess I thought Player would be easier to get running, plus it seems like my issues are coming from the kernel modules, which I believe are the same for both. You make a good point though, it's worth trying out.

Does anyone know if there are potential issues with installing Player and Server on the same machine?

----------

## MikeHartman

Just tried Server and was able to get it installed and started. I had to go with v2 because v1 wouldn't compile. 

When it first opened I was able to load my image and it seemed to power on ok. Then the web interface told me I needed to install a new firefox extension to use the console. I did that and restarted firefox, and it wouldn't let me back into the admin tool correctly. I tried to restart the vmware service, and now I can get back into the web tool, but my image power-on keeps failing with that same "/dev/vmmon doesn't exist" error I was getting with the Player. I've restarted & reset everything I can think of, but the problem persists.

So 1) I seem to be in more or less the same boat I was with Player and 2) from what I've seen of Server I'm not sure if I can do what I need with it. I need the Windows desktop in a window so I can work with stuff like IE, but Server (at least v2) seems to be geared towards command prompt only. There may be an option that will let me do what I need, but without my image running I can't explore to find out.

Guess I'll work on it some more tomorrow.

----------

## MikeHartman

Just wanted to update that I still haven't gotten either vmware-player or vmware-server working properly. 

I tried disabling all the virtualization stuff that had been enabled in the kernel (seems like it's just KVM stuff but who knows what could be causing interference at this point). At any rate, made no difference. Both vmware versions insist that the kernel module isn't creating /dev/vmmon (and they seem to be right, I don't see it) but the vmmon module is loaded. The only errors I'm seeing in the logs are messages from vmnet in /var/messages. I can see how that would mess up networking but don't get how that could keep things from running at all.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MikeHartman,

vmware-server-2.-2.0.1.156745-r1 and vmware-modules-1.0.0.24 work together on 2.6.30 kernels.

The startup script doesnt always load all the modules, so I have vmci in my /etc/conf.d/modules (I use baselayout2)

I have managed to trash the modules so that the box needs a reboot and vmware needs to be reconfigured.

----------

## MikeHartman

That's the combination I was running while trying vmware-server. I also tried it with vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r1. The server program itself starts, but throws all those "can't open /dev/vmmon" errors when trying to run an image. vmnet, vmblock, vmci and vmmon modules all seem to be consistently loaded...

Similar setups seem to work for everyone but me, so I'm just about convinced at this point that I have some kernel flag flipped wrong. But I can't find anything in Google that hints at what the setting might be. Pretty much every error I've found referring to /dev/vmmon is from threads > 2 years old and the solutions aren't applicable any more.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MikeHartman,

What kernel are you using?

This vmware setup worked for me since the 2.6.29 kernel.

I can post my kernel .config if you like

----------

## MikeHartman

By the way, I still don't get anything with dmesg when restarting the service or messing with the modules, but there's plenty of stuff in /var/log/messages. Here's what I get when starting the service:

```

Aug  5 16:58:37 aap-hartman vmware-start: Virtual machine monitor done

Aug  5 16:58:37 aap-hartman vmware-start: Virtual machine communication interface done

Aug  5 16:58:37 aap-hartman vmnetBridge: Daemon created.

Aug  5 16:58:37 aap-hartman vmnetBridge: RTM_NEWLINK: name:eth0 index:2 flags:0x00001043

Aug  5 16:58:37 aap-hartman vmnetBridge: Can't open vmnet device /dev/vmnet0 (No such device or address).

Aug  5 16:58:37 aap-hartman vmnetBridge: RTM_NEWLINK: name:wlan0 index:4 flags:0x00011043

Aug  5 16:58:37 aap-hartman vmnetBridge: Can't open vmnet device /dev/vmnet0 (No such device or address).

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Internet Software Consortium DHCP Server 2.0

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Copyright 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999 The Internet Software Consortium.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: 

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Please contribute if you find this software useful.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/dhcp-contrib.html

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: 

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Configured subnet: 172.16.17.0

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Setting vmnet-dhcp IP address: 172.16.17.254

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Cannot open /dev/vmnet1: No such device or address

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: exiting.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Internet Software Consortium DHCP Server 2.0

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Copyright 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999 The Internet Software Consortium.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: All rights reserved.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: 

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Please contribute if you find this software useful.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/dhcp-contrib.html

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: 

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Configured subnet: 172.16.164.0

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Setting vmnet-dhcp IP address: 172.16.164.254

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: Cannot open /dev/vmnet8: No such device or address

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-dhcpd: exiting.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-detect[8695]: NetDetectDaemonInit: No host policy file found. Not initializing filter.

Aug  5 16:58:40 aap-hartman vmnet-detect[8695]: Unable to initialize the daemon

```

It's worth mentioning that all those vmnet devices it's complaining about do in fact exist:

```
mike@aap-hartman /opt/vmware/player/bin 16:58:40 ] ls -lh /dev/vm*

crw------- 1 root root 119, 0 Aug  5 16:58 /dev/vmnet0

crw------- 1 root root 119, 1 Aug  5 16:58 /dev/vmnet1

crw------- 1 root root 119, 8 Aug  5 16:58 /dev/vmnet8

```

And the vmmon device that the program itself complains about IS missing, but there's no reference to it in the logs anywhere.

----------

## MikeHartman

I'm using the 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 kernel. If you've got a 2.6.29 kernel.config with this working I'd love to see it. Maybe a comparison will reveal something interesting...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MikeHartman,

I used -r4. The config file is at http://dev.gentoo.org/~neddyseagoon/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r4.config

----------

## MikeHartman

Whew, just spent a while going through that diff. Our hardware setups are fairly different - I'm running 32-bit pentium and it looks like you've got 64-bit amd. So we've got a lot of settings that vary, but I didn't see any that looked pertinent - no real differences with modules, the /dev system, kernel hacking options or anything like that. I did tweak a few IP protocol settings to match yours, but it doesn't seem to have affected my issues. Bah.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

MikeHartman,

I have a 32 bit AMD too. It will need a bit of updating now but it had vmware-2 from the vmware overlay on it.

That worked too.

----------

